# Warranty Companies



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I just got a call fom a lady who had her sewer cleaned by a so called warranty company last week. She explained to me that she lives in older house with clay pipe and the roots are growing back yearly.
The last few times the warranty co took care of her sewer,they put small blade in and pulled out when they saw roots on the line.They told her that the warranty DID NOT cover roots and they had the line running and that was all they were going to do.I know her neighborhood and the yards are flat and her cleanout is no more than 45 to 50 ft from main in street. Is this common practice for home warranty companies to simply stop when they see a root on blade and pull up and leave?
If so that sounds like a good way to get new work simply going behind warranty companies. In all my yrs in business ,I have been contacted by AHS and other warranty companies and I always refused to work for them .What kind of plumber or sewer tech would pull off a job becuse of a root and not offer the HO other options? This lady is on a fixed income and cannot afford a dig up ,repair job.
I am going out this afternoon and for my FLAT RAPE price of 275 ,do my best to get most of the roots out of her sewer and then offer her the option of calling me back in a few months for a rootx treatment. I sure wish I had a contact in some of these home warranty companies that would send me their sewer calls with ROOTS in the line.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Read the fine print from the "Home Warranty Companies " or what ever the name they are using. They make money by not paying for services they give you the green light on and then they hide behind their lawyers.

We did some work for a one of the companies, they gave us the green light to fix a broken line. We got paid less then what we told them for the cleaning of the mail line and NOTHING for the new main line they gave us the green light on. They screwed us and our Lawyer told us to put a lein on the home we did work on . We did not because it would not be the right thing to do. The homeowner ended up getting a bill for the New Main line we installed and did not get paid for and they even took her to collections over it. I never got paid BUT was her expert witness and the collections case was dropped by their lawyers and I still never got paid.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Punctuation and formatting are directly related to whether a post is read or not.

Just pointing out the not-so-obvious.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

We have "Home Shield" around here and they send you to clean the line, and if you find roots then they won't pay. Of course you don't know for sure if its roots till you run the line. This of course leads to loads of fun with the H.O. who is expecting to pay just their $75 deductible, not the full bill which is substantially more. Luckily for me the only time I have found roots in one of these lines was the first time I did one.:whistling2:


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

The Warranty company We work for only covers inside the foundation and up to a 120 ft of a main line if snaked fro minside the home and not from a out side clean out...also doesn't cover sewage ejector pumps if the house in on a city sewer but if they are on a septic it's covered?.

But I like doing work for this company it's free advertisement for me.. Like I said in other posts I haven't advertised in 2 years and I'm up $31,755.18 from last year.. :yes::thumbup: Just checked it..


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

retired rooter said:


> I just got a call fom a lady who had her sewer cleaned by a so called warranty company last week. She explained to me that she lives in older house with clay pipe and the roots are growing back yearly.
> The last few times the warranty co took care of her sewer,they put small blade in and pulled out when they saw roots on the line.They told her that the warranty DID NOT cover roots and they had the line running and that was all they were going to do.I know her neighborhood and the yards are flat and her cleanout is no more than 45 to 50 ft from main in street. Is this common practice for home warranty companies to simply stop when they see a root on blade and pull up and leave?
> If so that sounds like a good way to get new work simply going behind warranty companies. In all my yrs in business ,I have been contacted by AHS and other warranty companies and I always refused to work for them .What kind of plumber or sewer tech would pull off a job becuse of a root and not offer the HO other options? This lady is on a fixed income and cannot afford a dig up ,repair job.
> I am going out this afternoon and for my FLAT RAPE price of 275 ,do my best to get most of the roots out of her sewer and then offer her the option of calling me back in a few months for a rootx treatment. I sure wish I had a contact in some of these home warranty companies that would send me their sewer calls with ROOTS in the line.


I was in and out in approx 45 min ran a 3 in double first followed up with 4inch double blades that sailed into city main .
She prac grabbed the rootx and was super happy when I left ,wish they were all like this!


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Punctuation and formatting are directly related to whether a post is read or not.
> 
> Just pointing out the not-so-obvious.


Qft


----------

